# need help with ID



## wichol98 (Sep 9, 2009)

my dog found it in my back yard


http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk63/wichol98/turtle011.jpg



http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk63/wichol98/turtle012.jpg


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2009)

Its a hatchling desert tortoise. If you're absolutely sure that this past Spring you didn't have a female desert tortoise in your yard, then perhaps a bird dropped the little guy in there. They do that to try to break them open. Or maybe one of your neighbors has a female and the baby came under the fence.

Yvonne


----------



## wichol98 (Sep 9, 2009)

i have a water bowl and it wants to spend all the time in there is that normal does he need direct sun light


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2009)

He's probably dehydrated because of wandering around since hatching. Most people set hatchlings up indoors, in which case you use a UVB light to simulate the sun. If you keep him outside, he'll need a screen over his habitat to keep birds, dogs, night time critters from getting him. They DO need the sun's rays, but in the sun full time will kill him. They're so small that they dry out inside very quickly. 

Yvonne


----------



## wichol98 (Sep 9, 2009)

i have him in my garage in a box with dirt water and food but since i found him i have kept him indoors with no sun light i dont have a chance to get him a uvb light until sat is that to long to wait


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 9, 2009)

If weather permits, maybe bring the box outside and watch over it until you can get a bulb


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

He's not going to die if he doesn't get his sun (artificial or natural) every day. But he WILL get sick if he's not allowed to warm up to at LEAST 80 degrees every day. So until you can get the UVB bulb, put a regular 60 or 75 watt incandescent bulb over his habitat.

Yvonne


----------



## Shelly (Sep 10, 2009)

What area are you in?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

Adjusted my answer to Burbank, CA (thanks Danny!)

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm getting Burbank, CA. Yvonne 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

Did I do it wrong again? I have so much trouble with that. 

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure  but you need to copy just the numbers of the IP address and paste them in the box. 

Danny


----------



## wichol98 (Sep 10, 2009)

orange california


----------



## Shelly (Sep 10, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Adjusted my answer to Burbank, CA
> Yvonne


Who lives in Burbank? You, or the original poster? But that is a coincidence, as I live in Toluca Lake, right next door.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

Shelly said:


> Who lives in Burbank? You, or the original poster? But that is a coincidence, as I live in Toluca Lake, right next door.



We can do an IP search to see what area the OP's internet provider is going through. I made a mistake when I first did it and Danny set me straight. The IP shows Burbank, but the OP says Orange. I guess they're pretty close.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Orange CA is fairly close to me. The daytime temps have been well above 80 F so the hatchling should be able to regulate its temp enought to digetst its food. Sat should be fine for getting a uvb light. Please be aware getting a spiral type uvb bulb has caused eye problems and skin problems in reptiles. Better to get a florecent or MVB. MVB can be expensive at www.reptiledepot they are about $39.00 but will last at least a year. florecent bulbs last 6 months at most. If you get a MVB make sure you get a lamp holder with a ceramic base these can be found fairly inexpensive at home depot or lowes. Make sure it is rated for your bulbs wattage. MVBs provide ultraviolet light plus heat. florecent only ultraviolet you will also then need a heat bulb (infared, blacklight or ceramic heat emitter) for night time when the temps get down below 60s.
you can get it a saucer to put water in just deep enough for it to sit in but easy enough to keep its head above the water. Like to where his top and bottom shell meet. Also you can place it on yard dirt if it is not treated with chemicals or you can use cypress mulch which you can also get a home depot or lowes. Spring mix makes a nice mix for now to start you off feeding him/her. Good luck. Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## wichol98 (Sep 11, 2009)

thenks ill go buy that stuff today and post pics so you can tell me if i set it up right


----------



## wichol98 (Sep 11, 2009)

i got the uvb light and i put it in and the temp goes up to 110 F is that ok


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 12, 2009)

You want a max of 95/100. Although tortoises thermoregulate (move around to their desired temperature), you don't want it so hot to burn them. Also, they will get more UVB output being directly under the light than to the side. Can you raise the bulb? What kind of stand do you have for it? What type of enclosure? Welcome to the group! Congrats on the new addition. You probably want to look up the legality of having it in California. I believe you need a permit in the near future.


----------



## Shelly (Sep 12, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> You probably want to look up the legality of having it in California. I believe you need a permit in the near future.



The laws are changing??


----------



## wichol98 (Sep 13, 2009)

i had a question i have this lil guys with a nice set up but he wont eat what can i do or what kind of food is good to give him


----------



## galvinkaos (Sep 13, 2009)

Shelly said:


> tortoisenerd said:
> 
> 
> > You probably want to look up the legality of having it in California. I believe you need a permit in the near future.
> ...



Not that the laws are changing. You have to have permits to have a DT. Just its not absolutely necessary until they are older. Some hatchling DT don't make it past a few years old, so a suggested age is 3 yrs old to get the permit for them. 

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2009)

Shelly said:


> The laws are changing??



Not that I'm aware of. In order to keep a Gopherus tortoise...agassizii, berlandieri, polyphemus, etc...in California, you must apply to the Department of Fish & Game for a permit. Its ok to wait until the baby is about 3 years old before you apply. When the time comes, I can send you an application, or you can request one from any chapter of the California Turtle & Tortoise Club. And its no big deal. The tortoise police don't come to your house to see if you're doing anything illegal, and they don't take away your tortoise. You send in the form and they send you back the little registration sticker.

Yvonne

Sometimes its pretty hard to get new little baby tortoise started eating, and sometimes they just start right in and eat everything in sight.

Have you tried offering Spring Mix to your baby? Chop it up into bite-sized pieces. Here's a list of different things for you to try them on:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry if you misunderstood my post. I meant that sometime in the near future (as said above 3 years, I didn't know the exact age or time frame) you would need a permit. I thought there might have been a period of time after acquiring the DT you needed to apply within, but looks like it's a more general thing and based by age. Thanks for the help Dawna and Yvonne!


----------

